
Word nerds may be faster at learning to code than math whizzes - laurex
https://www.futurity.org/learning-to-program-code-math-language-2295992/
======
shams93
There's still a huge bias against word nerds. I have an mfa in writing despite
25 years in software development I still get accused of being an imposter for
not having some ancient CS degree from the early 90s.

